# Frankenmuth Dog Bowl this weekend



## DianaM (Feb 18, 2010)

I know this event has been mentioned before but wanted to get people's attention easier. Anyone from Michigan planning on going? As of right now, weather on Saturday looks amazing. I'm going to talk to my husband about going. 

Home | Dog Bowl Fun


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I'm thinking about it... and want to go with my sister and niece. I think there is a herding event and I wanted my niece to see that. 

But it all depends on what's going on in my family. <- My dad is going to be recovering from knee surgery and we might all want to stay close to help out....


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

I can't make it this year, we have a hunt test to go to. However I went last year and it was AWESOME!!!!

It is huge, a lot of vendors, Dock Dogs was there last year. Think they are again. It really is a nice event. If I were not in the hunt test I would be going. 

Just bad timing this year.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping*

Bumping up!


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

I wish! I have to work/babysit on Saturday and I have family stuff going on Sunday. We went last year and had a blast.


----------

